# Heavy chest and breathing



## Imotions (21/4/15)

Hi guys 
I need help from the gurus 
So after the return ive been vaping on my mvp when i crave i put my protank with 12mg and when just bored i put another tank with 0mg nic however recently i am having a heavy chest dry throat and a irritating itch in my throat if i dnt vape for a while...then when i start vaping again its first hard to breathe but comes right if i continuously vape... this is strange because with cigs ive never had any of this...
thought id check in with you guys before consulting any advice tips tricks solutions experiences

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/15)

drying out your mucus membranes too much. The Vape smooths it after a while but because vape sauce is a humectant it will continue drying you out hours after vaping last.

get a humidifier or cut down. Best thing for ke is to go max vg.


----------



## stevie g (21/4/15)

what helps me when i get the dry throat tickle is to drink a litre of water.


----------



## Renesh (21/4/15)

Components of the juice (PG/VG) are attracting water... so when you vape...it will dry your mouth out...after a while..your body should counter by producing more moisture...however, this varies from person to person..
tip... drink water continously while vaping...

This used to happen to me in the beginning...

Heavy chest might be a sign that your lungs are clearing out the 'gunk' from normal cigs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/15)

heavy chest can also be heavy coating of vape sauce being cleared out via the phlegm cough mechanism.

your problem is definitely caused by dehydration and possible over vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (21/4/15)

Ohk so do u guys suggest i check it up or see how it goes for a bit


----------



## quanadamsza (21/4/15)

Ooh how I love me a heavy chest


----------



## stevie g (21/4/15)

don't bother with the doctor just treat it yourself


----------



## Mauritz (21/4/15)

Just my two cents ..

1. You might just be getting a cold ( its the season)
2. It may be sensitivity to either PG or VG likely PG but VG will give you that heavy chest
3. If your symptoms remain after a few days please do see a doctor, it may be completely unrelated to vaping.

Regards,

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Necris (21/4/15)

absolutely,see a doctor.
Agree with @Mauritz and what has been said above
lung failure at 80 from lots of "little" chest colds isnt pretty.
each "little" infection leaves a "little" legion,with "little" loss of function.
each legion remains,capacity cannot be regained....many colds,many legions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Hi @Imotions , just read your post now

What juices are you vaping that are giving you these issues? I.e. What is the 12mg one and the 0 mg one?


----------



## Imotions (22/4/15)

Hi @Silver im vaping vk4 12mg and alternate between watermelon and cherry menthol 0mg from vape king


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Imotions said:


> Hi @Silver im vaping vk4 12mg and alternate between watermelon and cherry menthol 0mg from vape king



Ok, all your juices are from the same supplier, which I assume uses the same base liquid etc

I agree with the previous guys posts of drinking water etc and Id say they are right, but it may be worth trying a totally different juice to see if you get the same thing. There might be something in the VK juice that you are sensitive to. Im not saying there is anything wrong with VK juice, just try something else to see if its the juice that could be causing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (22/4/15)

@Silver i have vaped juices from vape king before and havnt had this reaction it could be as u say the vk4 maybe i need to change n see
As it the first time vaping it


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)

I realize that some people are sensitive to the effects of PG, but the same is likely true with VG.

A friend of mine began displaying symptoms of severe heartburn and stomach pain. His doctor ordered an Endoscopy, which failed to show anything abnormal. 

And then quite by chance the pain he was experiencing began to diminish. The cause, in his case seems to be very high VG liquids, because he had switched over to 50/50 blends a few days prior.

This info probably won't help your situation much, but perhaps you can try to isolate the problem yourself. 

I recall similar chest pains when I first switched to vaping, and that led me on a journey to research the hell out of this industry. I am confident that the side effects of vaping on an individual basis can be overcome by trial and error.


----------



## Rafique (22/4/15)

I agree with all of the above, I too get a weazing chest and actually struggle to breathe. I though I was the only one. at first vaping seemed to clear my chest and I could breathe. I think im over vaping which is a possibility as I go through about 3 x 3ml tanks a day. Dryness is common when vaping but I'm not sure why I share the same symptoms as you. I too also only use vape king they the closest.

I noticed this also started after I put 6mg menthol ice in a dripper and it hasnt gone since.

all considered it is also the sick season so that might be the case for both of us


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)

I suggest reading this thread, and more importantly the comments.

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2pltw3/maybe_im_just_not_meant_to_vape/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions (22/4/15)

Hi guys 
Thanks Alex ill read though that thread in detail 
@Rafique its rough lol because at first i could breathe better and could feel the difference then after a while my chest juat got heavy and i thought ohk maybe its just coz i havnt smoked a cig in a while so my chest is clearing out but when it happened a few more times after i posted this... the dryness of throat i agree with the water part but my friend coke always get jealous of water and jumps in my glass lol... for now im off the full time vape and cigs which is making me eat more just to keep busy ill try order other liquids also and see the effect it has.... i dont think its the product itself from vape king as i have vaped it before and had no problems it could be my.lungs are just over worked now lol


----------



## Fickie (22/4/15)

Mo,

There's a lot of good advice here. If I may re-emphasise the good ones.


People react differently to PG and VG. In this application they are not humectants per se, they are hydrophilic (which is why they can be used as humectants ). When you exhale they will scavenge moisture from your body into the vape cloud (normal breathing also does this). In my case PG dries me up like the Kalahari. That dryness has on more than one occasion caused me sinus infections.
While I think some of your symptoms could be related to dryness a heavy chest is the opposite of the vaping effect (generally / theoretically, remember research on this is preciously poor), unless its semantics and you mean tight chest, which again could be dehydration of the lung. If these symptoms continue for 3-5 days I would say see your doctor.
Don't put to much weight on it when your doctor says stop vaping, what they mean is stop your addiction, rather vape than smoke. The medical fraternity in general is lagging behind on vaping and its worse here in RSA. precious few of them will take the time to research the subject. Mine (also a buddy) took the time to listen and is very keen on it as a less harmful not non harmful) alternative. It is a matter (flaw) of their training to close their minds to any form of potential harm to the human body. Unless its a side effect and they assess whether the medicinal side effect is less harmful than the illness side effect. eg chemo = maybe death, cancer = certain death.
Can't overstate drinking water, especially in the weather were having its not to hot most of us will be under-hydrated cos we're not 'hot and thirsty'. Simply, if you have no spit you are dehydrated, klaar!
Do you suffer from hayfever or a cold recently, post nasal drip will have a major effect on our chest with these 2.
As an aside I had flu over Easter, my wife ( a non smoker) didn't address drying the mucus production got bad bronchitis suffered 2.5 weeks, me 23yr ex smoker and vaper, down 6 days no chest issues by addressing mucus production.

I also doubt (but not excluding) over vaping, most of us here are sub ohmers getting huge clouds as a side effect unless you are pushing +12ml per day through your protank?

Are you generally fit,what's your pulse sitting at? whats the colour of your skin under your nails , even the lightest blue is a major problem.

Do the above and also stop VK4 the next few days if you improve start again and see if it repeats. If you like I can also drop plain nic and pg and plain nic and vg for you to test and see what happens. I'm in Florida too.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Fickie (22/4/15)

BTW I can't remember exactly all the symptoms I had but I had a lot of weird sh1(R)t symptoms when I stopped gwaaiz and started vaping. Some are psycho but many are physiological. I don't know if it is the same for everybody here but things tend to settle down a few weeks in. The caveat again though is serious symptoms mustn't be ignored.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie (22/4/15)

Errr, no I'm not trying to increase my post count .

Lastly, I think in the future, we will find there are far more medical issues for vapers from the chemicals in the flavourings we use as compared to PG, VG and organic nic, I am not a fan of synthetic nic (not sure how pervasive the use is of this in joose).

This flavouring issue, includes organic flavours, organic chemicals are some of the most toxic out there so don't get to hung up on 'organic' outside of your food!

That being said a bit of custard (mixed with some ry4 double) joose every now and then is one of my life's simple pleasures .


----------



## Phoenix (22/4/15)

Hey brother, I had the exact same issue when I increased my PG. It is like a tickle in the throat, not where the liquid goes down, so no amount of water helps. Decrease your PG, increase your VG and decrease your nic content, you will be golden. The heavy chest however I do not know.


----------



## Imotions (22/4/15)

Hi Fickie 
You are def heard my good man... i do suffer from sinus but if i think about it my sinus hasnt bothered me after i came back to vaping i guess ill have to pack my vk4 away for a few days havnt had any flu or any illness recently... fitness i deem myself fit coz i can walk to the shop down the road and back lol... ill give a shout out again if the symptoms return...


----------



## Imotions (22/4/15)

Ohk after reading the last statement of mine i am in no way tryi.g to avoid a doctor checkup as much as i hate going to one


----------

